# FS - Gary Fisher Cobia 29er



## BackLoafRiver (May 25, 2010)

Hey all,

So I have decided to sell my Cobia and put the money toward the new ride.  I wanted to post it here first so if anyone was interested, I would know it is getting a good home.

Here is a link to the official specs:

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/archivemodel/473

Size - 17.5" (Medium)

I can put up some pics if you would like. I also have a spare tube for you. I paid $1100 for  it last year.  I am asking $750.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

What are you going to be looking to buy instead?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 26, 2010)

Looking like that Roscoe II I posted about the other day.  Heading up north to give it a test ride today.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 5, 2010)

*Price Reduced*

....$675.


----------

